# Mountainbike Marathon am 12. Juni in Oberursel



## Titanwade (8. Juni 2011)

Am Sonntag, den 12. Juni findet in Oberusel ein MTB Marathon statt.

Es erfolgt keine Zeitnahme, Start ist zwischen 9:00-10:00, je nach eigenem Gusto. Es stehe 4 Strecken zur Verfügung. Somit ist er auch für Genußbiker und Reinschnupperer geeignet.


http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2011/

Plant jemand teilzunehmen?


----------



## Esoterik (8. Juni 2011)

Hängt davon ab ob mein Bike bis Sonntag fit is. Wenn ja wäre ich auf jeden Fall am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Juni 2011)

Habe mich heute entschlossen, da auch mal mitzufahren. Bin gespannt, was mich erwartet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2011)

Geht das Ganze inzwischen eigentlich besser vorbereitet und disziplinierter ab?

Kommentar von powderJO zu den Vorjahresveranstaltungen:



powderJO schrieb:


> kein rennen heißt auch dann auch in diesem jahr wohl wieder, dass es keine abgesperrten wege geben wird. wie in den jahren zuvor bedeutet das: ambitionierte, übermotivierte mtb'ler treffen auf spaziergänger, wanderer und andere taunusbesucher. dass das nicht nur konfliktpotential birgt, sondern auch gefährlich ist, durfte ich im letzten jahr zufällig erleben, als mich ein paar der teilnehmer fast abgeschossen haben als ich mit meiner freundin unterwegs war.
> 
> ich hoffe deshalb, dass dieses mal die teilnehmer vorher so instruiert werden, dass sie sich dem touren-charakter dieses events bewusst sind - und halt abbremsen an unübersichtlichen stellen und bei gegenverkehr (welcher art auch immer)...


----------



## wadenripper (10. Juni 2011)

Ist ja eigentlich nur eine anders benannte CTF.

Aber als "Marathon" kann man  das Ding halt besser verkaufen!!!!!!

Schade!!!!!!


----------



## Met87 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,

war heute Teilnehmer beim Bike Marathon und muss sagen, dass ich es sehr gelungen fand. Strecken waren gut ausgeschildert und gesichert. (ein zwei Missverständnisse kann man verzeihen)

Bin die 43km Strecke gefahren und war wirklich sehr angetan von einem sehr abwechslungsreichen Profil. 

Kann man ruhig häufiger mal anbieten ...

Was gibt es im Taunus noch so für Events in dieser Art??


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2011)

klick mal in meine sig 
dann gibts noch das 24 h rennen vom mtb team schaumburg ...


----------



## Met87 (12. Juni 2011)

Danke!

Klingt gut, doch leider bin ich zu der Zeit nicht im Lande!!


----------



## tillykoi (13. Juni 2011)

Hi! bin heute auch mitgefahren & kann die ganze Sache auch nur  loben! ..
Tolle Strecke & freundliche Stimmung bei den Helfern &  Helferinnen
an den Verpflegungspunkten .. 

*Ein kleine Bitte bzw. Frage in die Runde!!*
Hat jemand von euch die  68-Streck zufällig auf einem Garmin getrackt 
& würde mir den  unglaublichen Gefallen tun, mir den Track als "gdb" 
oder "gpx" Datei zur  Verfügung stellen?? 
Ich hatte mein Navi heute leider daheim vergessen .. 


*Besten Dank im Voraus!!*


----------



## loui-w (13. Juni 2011)

tillykoi schrieb:


> Hi! bin heute auch mitgefahren & kann die ganze Sache auch nur loben! ..
> Tolle Strecke & freundliche Stimmung bei den Helfern & Helferinnen
> an den Verpflegungspunkten ..
> 
> ...


 


schau mal hier


----------



## tillykoi (13. Juni 2011)

SUPER! DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (13. Juni 2011)

Solch eine GPS Aufzeichnung gibt es nicht zufällig auch für die 43er Runde


----------



## loui-w (13. Juni 2011)

Met87 schrieb:


> Solch eine GPS Aufzeichnung gibt es nicht zufällig auch für die 43er Runde


 

Die gibt es zufällig hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uzzbtnqfcsjlmhrl&referrer=trackList

und hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gbmskaahotygeoxq&referrer=trackList


----------



## Met87 (13. Juni 2011)

Danke!

Hatte ich in der Zwischenzeit auch gefunden 

Jetzt wo ich die ganzen Daten habe, werde ich mich mal um ein GPS Gerät kümmern ...

Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Garmin Dakota 20?

Grüße


----------



## Karlo181 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bin Dir auch seeeeehr zum Dank verpflichtet. 
War zwar gestern dabei, musste mich aber mit der 34er Runde begnügen weil mein Schalthebel bei einem Sturz leider gebrochen ist. 
Das fahren wir auf jeden Fall nochmal nach ...


----------



## tillykoi (13. Juni 2011)

Karlo181 schrieb:


> ... Schalthebel bei einem Sturz leider gebrochen ist.
> Das fahren wir auf jeden Fall nochmal nach ...



Ich würde die 68-Strecke nochmal fahren .. hab sie auch schon auf'm Navi! & naja die ein oder andere Änderung wollte ich machen, damit man in den Genuss von ein paar Abfahrten kommt 

Einfach melden, wenn's soweit ist!

Gruß


----------



## fireandice (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle Helfer und Beteiligten,

vielen Dank für die tolle Planung/Organisation und das tolle Wetter.

Ich war das erste mal mit meinem Radl im Taunus und habe die 68er Runde gekurbelt. Die Strecke hätte etwas traillastiger sein können, allerdings war das Höhenprofil abwechslungsreich und mir hat die Ausfahrt Spaß gemacht

Werden Bilder online gestellt, wenn ja wo?

Gruß an aller Radler,

FI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

